# SMOKE HOLLOW customer service...WOW!



## xtexan (Sep 14, 2007)

I posted yesterday about heat problems I was having w/ my new Smoke Hollow smoker. (I was having difficulty getting the heat down to 225*-250*)

I decided to contact the manafacturer to see if they could help me, truthfully I didn't expect much help,as I haven't experienced good customer service lately. Well to my surprise someone from the company contacted me within an hour!!! I spoke to a very nice gentleman who quickly resolved my problem.

I have to say that this is the best customer service that I have ever received, and I would recommend the smoker and the company to anyone!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 14, 2007)

That's great to here XT. Here at work, I try to get my security staff focused on Customer Service by responding promptly (and with a good attitude) to our clients needs. A lot of the time when I deal with "Customer Service" it leaves me thinking it's "Cuss some more" service.


----------



## xtexan (Sep 14, 2007)

Amen Dutch!


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 28, 2007)

I JUST BOUGHT A CHEAPO SMOKEHOLLOW SMOKER AND USED IT FOR MY TURKEY THIS PAST THURSDAY..MY FIRST ATTEMT WITH THIS ELETRIC WAS I COULDNT GET ENOUGH HEAT..SO I CALLED CUSTOMER SERVICE AND NOT ONLY DID THEY MAKE A GOOD RECOMANDATION TO FIX THE PROBLEM THEY SENT ME A FREE COVER AS WELL..


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 28, 2007)

Are you gonna tell us the fix or leave us hanging???
I'd also like the contact you have, maybe they could help me repair mine since it burned up!!


----------

